# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Есть тут люди,которые реально у последней черты?

## Николай64

Тут как то вяло все.Большинство тут просто от скуки.

----------


## Гость_из_Прошлого

думаешь кто то скажет, если он у черты?..

----------


## June

Всё так. Кто-то от скуки руки режет, и ему сразу становится веселей. Кто-то яды принимает, после этого вообще обхохочешься)

----------


## Николай64

Тут очень мало посетителей.

----------


## rpycTHble_MblcJlu

здравствуйте  :Smile:

----------


## My_mind

Набесуюсь всласть и за дело убью себя, никчемного урода

----------


## Николай64

Может скажет.

----------


## microbe

Был у черты в 2008-2010 году, а сейчас просто инерция.

----------


## Николай64

> Был у черты в 2008-2010 году, а сейчас просто инерция.


 А как удалось уйти? Может религия? Я вот к врачу обращался.

----------


## microbe

*Николай64*, ударился полностью в работу и много помогал начинающим программистам на IT-форумах. У меня достаточно знаний в области IT-технологий, как было в web, так и программирование десктопных и серверных нативных приложений. Ещё знаю как и что делать 2D-3D игры, а драйвера для windows у меня знания устарели, ибо программировал только на WDM когда-то в прошлом.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Да, и что?

----------


## Igrok

Я , как это ни прискорбно осознавать .. быстро схлопнулось всё

----------


## malya

моя короткая история мне 45 лет осенью перенес инсульт парализовало  левую руку лвноя нога еле ходит смотреть за мной некому я в полном шоке даже веревку завязать ниогу

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> моя короткая история


 Значит, вы делаете всё не так, как подсказывает вам жизнь через ситуации, обстоятельства, болезни...

----------


## tempo

malya, ты где живёшь? Страна, город?
У меня вот абсолютно нет зрения, и обе ноги плохо ходят, ибо опасаются наступить куда-нибудь не туда  :Smile: 
И тоже никого нет. Но вот как-то справляюсь уже лет десять.
Наверняка ты больше обращаешь внимание  на проблемы, а не на возможности.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> malya, ты где живёшь? Страна, город?
> У меня вот абсолютно нет зрения, и обе ноги плохо ходят, ибо опасаются наступить куда-нибудь не туда 
> И тоже никого нет. Но вот как-то справляюсь уже лет десять.
> Наверняка ты больше обращаешь внимание  на проблемы, а не на возможности.


 Стесняюсь спросить, а как Вы читаете эти посты? Как открываете браузер, в конце концов? У меня чисто профессиональный интерес.

----------


## Чувак

Ну скорее всего проговаривает робот, а писать на клавиатуре можно и вслепую.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну скорее всего проговаривает робот, а писать на клавиатуре можно и вслепую.


 У дураков мысли сходятся. Я тоже подумал про слепой набор. Но вот проблема: кто в браузере мышкой водит и т.п. Мало владеть слепым набором, нужно еще как-то окна открывать, на панельки кликать.
Без зрения делать это невозможно.

Я прошу прощения за оффтоп, просто я заинтригован.

Возвращаясь ближе к теме - человек может быть несчастен как с ногами (руками/глазами), так и без ног (рук/глаз). У каждого свои причины для сведения счетов с жизнью.
Другим эти причины могут показаться несерьезными, в то время как для данного, конкретного человека таковыми покажутся причины других людей. Все это сугубо индивидуально.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, есть специально для таких случаев написанные программы. Я, например, пользуюсь NVDA. Интерфейс винды она озвучивает полностью, и содержимое окна, и кнопки, и действия.
Мышку я вообще отключил, хотя и с ней можно работать.
Проблемы бывают, когда капча не озвучена, а состоит только из покорёженных символов. Ну, и картинок с видео не видно  :Smile:  хотя youtube достаточно слышать, в основном.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, но твои причины, как я понимаю, все - из частичной потери подвижности.
Это можно компенсировать, особенно, если есть какая-то помощь. Необязательно родственников. Я из Минска, и у нас государство как-то помогает страждущим. Я потому и спросил, откуда ты.

----------


## tempo

Ещё к вопросу, как пользоваться компом.
Есть много уже озвученных аудиокниг, а что не озвучено диктором - вполне сносно озвучивает синтезатор. В текстовом формате есть 99,99%.
Телефон тоже поддерживает и синтез речи, и распознавание речи, и управление жестами пальцев по  экрану.
Ещё есть доставка продуктов и разного бытового барахла с заказом через интернет.
И GPS-поводырь )) его я, правда, ещё не пробовал.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, но твои причины, как я понимаю, все - из частичной потери подвижности.
> Это можно компенсировать, особенно, если есть какая-то помощь. Необязательно родственников. Я из Минска, и у нас государство как-то помогает страждущим. Я потому и спросил, откуда ты.


 Вы перепутали меня с malya. Он писал про последствия перенесенного инсульта. Вы задали ему вопрос о том, где он живет. А тут вклинился я со своими вопросами. Очевидно, Вы приняли меня за него.
Спасибо, что рассказали, как преодолеваете проблемы, возникающие из-за отсутствия зрения.

----------


## tempo

Да, сорри. Вопрос был к malya,.

----------


## R.Al.

> malya, ты где живёшь? Страна, город?
> У меня вот абсолютно нет зрения, и обе ноги плохо ходят, ибо опасаются наступить куда-нибудь не туда 
> И тоже никого нет. Но вот как-то справляюсь уже лет десять.


 Никого нет в каком смысле? Детей, семьи?

----------


## tempo

R.Al., да, я живу автономно, никого не загружая своим существованием.
Правда, наше царство-государство обеспечивает бесплатно 1) такси несколько раз в месяц, 2) общественный транспорт без ограничений 3) некий уровень медицины, а также пенсию и надомную работу.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Возвращаясь к названию топика, хочу заметить, что тот, кто находится "у последней черты", вряд ли будет об этом здесь писать.
Человек, задумавший свести счеты с жизнью, проходит определенную точку невозврата (я веду речь об обдуманном суициде, а не спонтанном, который встречается значительно реже).
После того, как окончательное решение принято, сознание человека сужается до тех границ, в рамках которых потенциальный самоубийца может думать только о самом самоубийстве (способ, место и т.д.) и том, что непосредственно с ним связано ("упорядочивание" жизни, раздача долгов, прощание с близкими и т.д.).
Находясь в таком состоянии, человек вряд ли станет здесь об этом писать.

----------


## June

Док, это в теории. На практике старожилы подобных форумов становились свидетелями совершенно разных сценариев, в том числе и не укладывающихся в вашу теорию. Я даже помню одного оригинального товарища, решившего заморить себя голодом. Он чуть ли не ежедневно описывал своё состояние. На терминальной стадии там вообще жуть была. Правда было это на другом форуме, ныне почившем.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, "у черты" можно и подождать, не пересекая её. Там, где много ждущих, может возникнуть тусовка.

----------


## Nabat

> На терминальной стадии там вообще жуть была.


 Он так и умер?

----------


## June

> Он так и умер?


 Видимо, да. В какой-то момент перестал писать. Я уже не помню подробностей, вроде в последних сообщениях он писал, что уже всё болит, даже глаза.

----------


## Wasted

> Видимо, да. В какой-то момент перестал писать. Я уже не помню подробностей, вроде в последних сообщениях он писал, что уже всё болит, даже глаза.


 Не, ну это жесть.

----------


## Ash

+++

----------


## microbe

> Док, это в теории. На практике старожилы подобных форумов становились свидетелями совершенно разных сценариев, в том числе и не укладывающихся в вашу теорию. Я даже помню одного оригинального товарища, решившего заморить себя голодом. Он чуть ли не ежедневно описывал своё состояние. На терминальной стадии там вообще жуть была. Правда было это на другом форуме, ныне почившем.


 Я помню его с Литвы он или Латвии? В роде говаривал он про как с голоду умирают в Японии, голодовку в прошлом в Ирландии и т.д. Там Толег))) forever

----------


## June

> Я помню его с Литвы он или Латвии?


 Да, из какой-то прибалтийской страны.

----------


## R.Al.

Из Вильнюса он был. Никогда не забуду эту историю

----------


## Shunior

Да, я недавно переступил эту черту. Выпил значит 4 больших флакона валокордина. Вроде как смертельная доза барбитуратов, еще и угнетие дыхания и цнс должны вызывать, но нет. я пролежал под ними 3 дня 
и жил, потом меня доставили в больницу, за неделю откачали токсины и никаких последствий нету. Так что на заметку вам, барбитураты убивают не сразу

----------


## 4ёрный

Как в старом анекдоте про словарь для шпионов: 
"Водка - крепкий спиртной напиток. Смертельная доза - 2 литра (к русским не относится)".

Организм имеет механизмы и отчаянно сопротивляется всякой отраве и заразе. В любом случае быстрее 15 секунд не рассчитывайте. И эти 15 секунд будут казаться часами...

----------


## Carlito

> Из Вильнюса он был. Никогда не забуду эту историю


 Здравствуйте.

Я человек, которому осталось жить от силы несколько недель или пару месяцев. Я не самоубийца, просто череда ошибок, неправильных решений и откровенного безразличия родственников загнали меня в ситуацию, из которой достойный выход только один - смерть.

Мне 34 года, в декабре прошлого года умерла моя мать, ранее умерли мой отец и брат. Я остался один в чужой стране, без работы, средств к существованию, припертый к стенке долгами перед налоговой инспекцией и другими учреждениями. У меня есть сестра, довольно обеспеченный человек, но если я и раньше чувствовал ее некую отдаленность и открытую неприязнь ко мне (то ли ревность к родителям, то ли что-нибудь другое), то после смерти матери она стала окрыто ждать моей смерти в расчете получить мое наследство (у меня есть квартира), видя мой психологический срыв и нарастающую депрессию. Она ведет себя как настоящая расчетливая убийца и чудовище, параллельно накручивая против меня остальных родственников.

----------


## Carlito

Хотите продолжение?

----------


## tempo

Очень часто оказывается, что ситууация, рисуемая кандидатом на кремацию, далеко не так безнадёжна.

----------


## 4ёрный

Carlito, оборвите связи с родственниками. Продайте квартиру, купите меньшую. Найдите работу. Объявите себя банкротом, наконец.... Вариантов куча.

----------


## Carlito

> Carlito, оборвите связи с родственниками. Продайте квартиру, купите меньшую. Найдите работу. Объявите себя банкротом, наконец.... Вариантов куча.


 Я имел в виду хотите продолжение истории того чела из Вильнюса, который собирался уморить себя голодом?)

----------


## Remarque

Да, давай рассказывай. Мне даже интересно стало. Неужели тот литовец просто троллил, пиша о голодовке? Я в своё время общался с супермодератором Гиксосом на том форуме. Он говорил, что в истории того литовца были нестыковки. Не могу проверить его данные.

----------


## Carlito

> Да, давай рассказывай. Мне даже интересно стало. Неужели тот литовец просто троллил, пиша о голодовке? Я в своё время общался с супермодератором Гиксосом на том форуме. Он говорил, что в истории того литовца были нестыковки. Не могу проверить его данные.


 Какие именно нестыковки? Что касается его описания ощущений на голоде, мне оно показалось вполне правдоподобным. Хотя ту часть я не сохранил. Может у кого-то есть полная версия?

----------


## Carlito

Я предпринял все шаги, которые только мог, чтобы удержаться на плаву и зацепиться за эту жизнь - пытался уехать на работу за границу, что обернулось финансовыми потерями и фиаско, пытался искать работу на месте, но к сожалению несмотря на мое высшее образование ничего лучше работы грузчиком найти не смог, а у меня проблемы с ногами (подагра, часто сваливающая меня на неделю и больше), из-за долгов перед налоговой отсутствует медицинская страховка и обратиться за медицинской помощью я не могу.

Кое-какое время я выкручивался продавая вещи из дома, за бесценок (причем покупатели видя мою безысходность смеялись и издевались, торгуясь и пытаясь купить все за бесценок). Человек, который может поесть один раз в день готов ко всему. Потом закончилось и это, я стал общаться с бомжами и разными асоциальными людьми, один раз ночевал в траве под деревом.

Понимая к чему все идет, я вернулся домой, вышвырнул оставшиеся просроченные продукты из холодильника и решил естественно умереть от голода. Через семь дней полного голода я вспомнил, что у меня осталось еще пару десятков евро (действие происходит в странах Прибалтики) и трясущимися руками набрал телефон доставки пиццы: заказал себе пиццу, холодный борщ и картофельные блины (голодал и вспоминал, как вкусно их готовила мама, вот бы еще их хоть раз поесть). Доставщик все привез и я жадно все съел смакуя каждую крошку.

Потом опять наступили дни долгого голода и я вспомнил, что у меня осталось подсолнечное масло и крупы (гречневая и пшенная), стал время от времени их варить и есть. Так прошло несколько недель и я увидел такой сон, мои умершие родители лежат в кровати, плачут и говорят мне: "Уходи сынок - здесь больше нечего делать".

----------


## Carlito

Пару дней я не знал как истолковать этот сон, и потом ко мне пришла мысль, что ведь я могу попытаться продать или заложить квартиру, получить деньги и уехать за границу, попробовать опять поискать работу, начать все сначала. Сам не помню как я дал обьявление в интернете, что мол продаю срочно квартиру за половину цены или заложу ее. На следующее утро ко мне приехали черные риэлтеры, в полуобморочном состоянии я сел к ним в машину они мне дали несколько сот евро и сказали подписать предварительный договор купли-продажи квартиры. Сказали мол через несколько дней придешь к нотариусу, подпишешь все документы и получишь оставшуюся сумму наличкой. Отчаявшийся и голодный человек подписывает все.

Потом, случайно увидел на своем телефоне СМС от друзей из универа: "Что случилось?" перезвонил и они говорят мне, мол что ты делаешь, не иди ни к какому нотариусу, будет кидок - заберут квартиру и никаких денег не заплатят. Позвонил риэлтерам и сказал, что отказываюсь от продажи квартиры, а они мне: тогда верни аванс, иначе будет суд и арест квартиры. Гонялись за мной на машине по дворам и караулили у дома.

Я понял, что попал на деньги, которые через суд накрутят еще больше и понял, что родители во сне под "уходом" подразумевали не попытку зацепиться на этом свете, а именно уход. Карма, что бы я не делал, ситуация становится от этого только хуже.

Я проел последние гроши, закрылся в квартире и вот теперь, с чувством полной безысходности и безнадежности жду естественной гибели от голода. Не хочу называть это самоубийством - я просто напросто предпочитаю достойный уход жалкому существованию в виде попрошайничества или лазанья по помойкам. На мой взгляд это страшнее смерти. Были мысли о повешении, вскрытии вен, прыжку с балкона, но не могу, не решаюсь, боюсь, что не получится.

----------


## Carlito

На прошлой неделе пытался уйти на "жесткую сухую голодовку" - еды у меня и так нет, подумал, что если убрать и воду, то смогу закончить все за 10-14 дней. На третий день обезвоживания упал в обморок, стало дико страшно, чувство вроде утопления или чего-то в этом роде, по видимому сильно упало давление, опять стал пить воду. Но понимаю, что уйти на жесткое и сухое все же придется.

Приходят разные чувства - отчаяния, досады, мол умираю, гибну в 34 года, так ничего в жизни и не видел. Параллельно читаю статьи о блокадном Ленинграде, ирландской голодовке 1981 года, сравниваю себя с безнадежно больными.

Сегодня ночью опять видел сон: я иду по чудесной красоты природе, такой красивой, что мне хочется все фотографировать. Осень, садится солнце, вдоль моего пути течет река с кристально-чистой водой. Вдруг эту реку начинает переплывать большая черная змея, но переплыв на мой берег ее обступают прилетевшие птицы и она превращается в робкого черного котенка. Я иду дальше по дороге и прихожу в пустой серый дом красивой постройки где меня ожидает моя умершая мать, и мы вместе уходим.

Если кто знает, как истолковать мой последний сон подскажите, что он может означать. Что меня дальше ждет, я в принципе понимаю, что обречен, но все же хотелось бы знать к чему готовится.

Я специально истратил последние деньги (по сути гроши) и выбросил СИМ карту от мобильного телефона. Чтобы мне больше не приходило в голову обзванивать знакомых в просьбах занять денег и т. д. - у них всегда один и тот же ответ, мол, здоровый мужик и иди на тяжелую физическую работу. Через свою призму сытости и относительной защищенности они не понимают, что человек потерявший почти 30 кг веса за последние месяцы (стресс, недоедание), позволяющий себе поесть максимум раз в день (это в лучшем случае), и у которого регулярно подкашиваются ноги - тяжелую физическую работу работать не сможет, его банально выгонят в первый день как доходягу, или того хуже - он сляжет с травмой. К сожалению, на черный день не отложил и виню в этом только себя.

----------


## Carlito

Обьясню мотивы своего поведения, по моему мнению, когда жить уже невозможно в виду обьективных причин (нищета, одиночество) - лучше вообще уйти из жизни. Просто отказаться от нее. Вроде обряда "саллекхана" в индуизме. Разговаривал с бывшим зеком, который живет на троллейбусной остановке. Спрашиваю, мол чем питаешься? Говорит, что тем, что найду в мусорных контейнерах, тем и питаюсь. В чем смысл цепляться за жизнь таким способом, или жизнь ли это вообще? Или идти на раздачу бесплатного супа для нищих в специальные столовые? Да ты дышишь и видишь окружающий мир с обочины дороги жизни, но в чем смысл этой жизни?

Литва. "Гордый и процветающий Европейский Союз" гражданином которого я и являюсь. Где попрошаек и нищих специально сажают у туристических мест чтобы они по-английски вымаливали больше милостыни. Чем это отличается от клеток с заложниками на исламистском Ближнем Востоке я лично не понимаю. Но тут считают, что это нормально, мол такие люди сами виноваты.

Да, они не имеют права, так как я вовремя сорвал все их планы и не подписал окончательный договор купли-продажи у нотариуса, попросту к нотариусу не пошел. Но от этого не легче, с подписанным мною в состоянии голода предварительным договором купли-продажи они уже успели сбегать в регистрационный центр и суд и таким образом наложить арест на квартиру. Мол выплатили аванс, а он не продает, еще и мне сказали, мол квартира теперь арестована и ты ее никогда не продашь пока не отдашь нам эти несколько сот евро. Пробили по базам данных, что мои родственники все умерли, что я один и без работы, денег на адвоката и юридические тяжбы у меня нет. На возврат аванса денег тоже нет, потратил и не дали мне они его полностью - вы знаете, когда человек несколько недель не ест или сидит на крупе, то ему хочется мороженного, шоколада, всего самого вкусного. Ему нужен сиюминутный гормон радости, хоть на секунду, хоть на минуту. Вылезу побираться - протяну несколько месяцев и квартиру пустят с аукциона за долг. Буду сидеть - сдохну от голода, что собственно сейчас и происходит. Поставили шах и мат так сказать.

----------


## Carlito

Единственное, что я сделал - это составил письменное завещание на квартиру на свою племянницу (20-ти летняя девушка которой еще жить, и я очень сомневаюсь, что ей поможет моя сестра, так называемая ее мать с которой даже ее дочь не поддерживает отношения и живет отдельно). Замечу, что вся родня живет в другой стране. Я пробовал обращаться к ним за помощью, но меня или не пускают на порог, мол выкарабкивайся сам, или бросают трубку. Оставлять квартиру ТАКОМУ государству, где человек полностью незащищен и в случае чрезвычайных обстоятельств обречен на гибель я тоже не хочу.

Также составил детальное описание подробностей наезда черных риэлтеров и оставил рядом с собой - если оперативная группа полиции найдет мой труп в квартире они будут знать на кого обращать внимание. 

Может быть, но в последнее время наоборот появился страх и некое чувство неизбежности смерти. Замечу, у нас в семье есть такая закономерность, что если умирает, кто-то из родных, то в течение нескольких месяцев уйдет другой, вроде как забирают они туда. Другого обьяснения почему у меня так валиться и катится в пропасть все что бы я не делал после смерти матери я не могу. Может и правда, что человек, который под 35 остался абсолютно один, без средств к существованию, в чужой стране в принципе выжить не может - любой случай (болезнь и т. д.) будет почти приговором. Да, что я говорю, когда меня сваливает подагра с отказом ног, а в последнее время вообще ноги плохо ходят - я до туалета нормально дома дойти не могу. На прошлой неделе прямо в туалете упал (от обморока и из-за отказа ног) и полз по полу до кровати. Сказал об этом своей родне - никакой реакции. Так что остается надежда, что удастся сдохнуть в постели от голода, если это можно назвать "надеждой".

Получается, что в теперешнем мире отчаявшийся человек должен бороться не только за достойную жизнь, но и за достойную смерть. Вроде солдат на войне которые подрывются гранатами чтобы не попадать в плен на издевательства.

----------


## Carlito

Теперь я понимаю, почему все со мной так происходит, по-другому и быть иначе не может. Не может человек выжить в тотальном стрессе и депрессии, полном одиночестве на которое наслаивается бедственное материальное положение. Просто не может, происходит переключение на самоликвидацию. Не было бы голода и если даже была бы какая-то работа - спился бы, или стал наркоманом. Ничего изменить нельзя, все ошибаются если думают, что это они дергают за ниточки, нет дорогие, вы дергаете за ниточки пока высшая сила дает вам их дергать. А потом начинают уже дергать за ниточки вас.

Хулители нравоучители. Вроде этого врача с неизлечимой болезнью который тоже меня тут нравоучает. Видно неилечимую болезнь тоже получил как вознаграждение за "земные заслуги". К врачам после того как они сделали моей матери НЕ ТУ ОПЕРАЦИЮ и фактически прирезали ее у меня отношение специфическое и авторитетами для меня они не являются. Тоже авторитетно писали отписки, мол сделали все, что могли но пациент умер от диагноза K81.0. И самое забавное, что все нравоучающие и советующие зацепиться за жизнь (хотя зацепок кроме откровенно гнусных для души нет) - сами готовятся туда и все никак не решаются. Я искал решение на протяжении нескольких месяцев, и решился на этот способ после того, как в первый раз переночевал на улице, в траве. Меня кусали какие-то ползучие насекомые, вокруг меня бегали собаки, ко мне приезжала скорая и спрашивала все ли со мной хорошо. До этого пили пиво у озера с автомобильным вором - наркоманом и человеком с похожей судьбой на мою, но который остался жить, живет на пособие по бедности и промышляет собиранием бутылок и пивных банок. Как он мне сказал, бродит как кот. Я в принципе понял, к чему все катится и принял решение закончить таким способом.

----------


## falcon9

У последней черты. Красиво звучит. Верёвку уже себе нашёл, узлы необходимые вязать научился. Не хочу никому ничего объяснять, просто сделать шаг и прекратить свое жалкое позорное существование.

----------

